# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Crónica del IV Encuentro Nacional de Magos Infantiles

## Pulgas

Voy a tratar de resumir un poco por encima (es que ha resultado muy profundo e intenso) lo que ha sido el Encuentro Nacional de Magos Infantiles que ha tenido lugar en Barakaldo los días 6, 7 y 8 de noviembre de 2009.
De momento serán mis apreciaciones, así que espero que Iban, Coloclon, Ignoto, Alcalá, Lou Less y algunos más de los que por allí estuvimos aporten también algunos comentarios sobre su vivencia, sus experiencias, etc.

*Llegada.*
Noelia (mi pareja) y yo llegamos el viernes a las 16,20 y nos sentimos un tanto perdidos. No conocíamos a nadie, todo estaba montado, pero todo estaba por comenzar. La gente, como es lógico, saludaba a sus amigos, y aunque tuvimos una bienvenida muy cálida estábamos como pez fuera del agua. Por ahí había un tipo con una corbata muy hortera que tenía pinta de despistado. No le dijimos nada ni él a nosotros. Más tarde descubriríamos que se llama Iban y que es muy buena gente. Lo cierto es que nos fuimos a tomar un café hasta que se animara el cotarro.
*Diez magos te enseñan su mejor juego.* 
Regresamos a las 17,30. La cosa había cambiado mucho. Había niños. Unos cuantos magos les enseñaban algunos juegos. Entonces vi unos pelos largos y una perilla. Dudé sobre si sería o no Ignoto (por las fotos estaba claro que era él) porque no tenía aspecto aterrador. En un istante en que se quedó sin niños nos presentamos. Conectamos enseguida (a Olga tardé un poco más en conocerla: tenía cola en su espacio). Lo cierto es que antes de la primea conferencia, sin saber cómo, ya estábamos bastante integrados: Óliver, Zaqui y Linaje (a pesar de los agobios de la recepción, sacaban de vez en cuando una sonrisa y una pregunta de "qué tal va todo").
Cuando bajamos a la primera conferencia ya estaba todo mucho más calmado: hablabas con unos, con otros... y no te sentías un novato en eso de los encuentros.
*La primera conferencia.*
Magia muy Gag-ciosa de los Magis Bufons. Buena gente (muy buena gente), aunque a ratitos me dio la impresión de que la exposición estaba un tanto desordenada (no me hagáis mucho caso, ya sabéis lo que me gusta amí estructurarlo todo y que cada aspecto esté en su lugar). tuvo algunos apuntes muy interesantes a la hora de cómo enfocar el humor con los peques y otros, como siempre, en lso que no estaba tan conforme con lo que oía. Eso es lo bueno, que a través de escuchar a los demás (como ocurre aquí, en el foro) puedes reafirmarte en tus creencias o cambiarlas. Y eso siempre enriquece.
Junto con Iban, Ana. Fue protagonista de un hilo acerca de si alguien que quiere aplicar la magia a la rama de los recursos humanos... Un acierto que viniera. Ella no sé si alcanzó sus objetivos (supongo que una parte sí). Nosotros nos encontramos con una mujer con las ideas muy claras que, a pesar de sus escasísimos conocimientos de magia, me ha ayudado a entender algunas cosas sobre la magia mejor que muchos profesionales. Gracias.
*La cena*
En la cena estuve con Abraham y con Iurgi. Siempre es un placer charlar con algunos de los magos más asentados (en cuanto a oficio e ideas) que hay en España. Hablamos mucho del oficio, de las tiendas, de la magia, de la profesionalidad, de la crisis en el sector, de los foros... ¡Qué placer escucharles! Ahí entendí que las verdaderas conferencias no sol las programadas, sino las que tiene lugar en los pasillos, en el restaurante, en la calle..
Y hablando de calle: lluvia, mucha lluvia.
Al hotel y a dormir, que andábamos cansados.

Y, para no cansaros, hacemos un alto en el camino, que si no va a resultar muy indigesto para mí al escribir y para vosotros al leer.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Por mi parte solo puedo comentar las galas.
El resto me lo perdí por cuestiones laborales. La verdad no sé si tendré la oprtunidad de estar en Logroño el año que viene, pero ya estoy pensando en  ello.
Me disteis mucha envidia, veros dentro y yo un poco fuera.
Pulgas, que  voy a decir de tí, una persona grande y un personaje-mágico en el escenario tremendo. Cuando sigas con las crónicas y llegues a las actuaciones ya aportaré lo que pueda.
Impagable los dos detalles que con más cariño guardo, tener un momento antes de la actuación para saludarme, y la despedida, esas risas que sacaste a mi hija al despedirnos.
Por cierto, mi mujer me dijo algo en el coche sobre tu personaje que me hizo reir, ya te contaré.
De Ignoto y Olga, pareja grande dentro y fuera del escenario, ( para consuelo de los demás foreros, ya le dije que a veces es un poco duro, pero buena gente). Fué preguntar por él, y en un momento los organizadores me metieron dentro del salón de actos.
Gracias para ellos también.
Iban, poco estubimos, pero solo decir que siempre rodeado de niños, eso dice mucho de tí. Dile al conejito del sombrero que guarde el besito de mi hija junto a todos los demas que recibió. Espero tener más tiempo para la próxima vez.
Coloclom, buen claval, noble, discreto y sabiendo estar, espero que llegaras bien al destino. DEmasiada agua.
A los demas, pues que el que salí perdiendo fuí yo por no tener la oportunidad de conoceros, habrá nuevas oportunidades.

Por último decir que yo me consideraba aficionado a la magia, pero despues de esto, creo que sólo soy un profano aventajado.

Para todos los organizadores y magos, mil gracias, impagable los detalles, buenas actuaciones, buen ambiente, mejores detalles, etc.
LOgroño tiene el listón muy alto.

Lo peor de todo la lluvia, la carretera, pero era entrar a veros y todo olvidado.

GRACIAS.

LOU LESS.

----------


## ignoto

A destacar la conferencia de Fernando (impagable, la mejor que he visto) y "la **erda la paloma".

Detalle negativo: Los nervios me jugaron una mala pasada y estropeé mi número.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Ignoto, conseguí meterte presión.
Vuestro número, es un número valiente, distinto, yo lo agradecí con interes, sin música, al igual que el de Pulgas, es un riesgo, vais mucho más "a pelo", y se tienen que asumir riesgos, te recuerdo que la magia infantil también la vemos los padres, y al ser diferente se agradece.
Lo de la carencia de música, sí que me extrañó, esperaba algo ambiental, pero ya comentarás, ya te dije que estaría encima tuyo. Tienes una muy buena pareja, cuidala.
Gracias por poder despedirte al final, te hago la pelota para que me ayudes en un futuro,JE;JE.
LOU LESS.

----------


## ignoto

El número tiene tres piezas de música.
Una para la entrada de la música, otra para la despedida cuando nos vamos al país de las hadas y una tercera (compuesta especialmente por Yoni Weiss) para "La rana y el payaso".
Lo de no poner música se debe a la carencia de un regidor (la de la entrada es un poco "peculiar" pues tiene cambios de volúmen que dependen de las acciones de la bruja).
Tampoco dispusimos de luces y eso se nota (a la **erda las emociones).

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Gracias Ignoto por las aclaraciones respecto a la música, lo comento solo porque me resultó curioso la carencia de la misma.  
Ya seguiremos comentando más adelante. Gracias.
LOU LESS.

----------


## Julianini

Desde mi punto de vista, hablando de la gala del domingo, destacar el buen hacer sobre el escenario de Carlos Adriano (todo lo demostró sobre las tablas, lo atestiguan las caras de mi familia que no dejó de sonreir mientras él estuvo en escena), de Luigi y de Fran (con una complicidad con los niños que no se improvisa, sino que te da el disfrutar realmente de compartir ese momento con ellos) y de Cliff, cuya simpatía y forma de ganarse al público me sorprendieron.

Respecto a la gala del sábado lamento no poder decir nada porque estuve ausente por cuestiones de trabajo. 

Gracias a todos cuantos (Magic Bufons, Luigi, etc) comparten con nosotros, en las ponencias, sus experiencias sin la actitud de sentar cátedra.

Ánimo a los organizadores del próximo congreso.

----------


## Julianini

Muchas veces los magos, sobre todo cuando nos juntamos, tendemos a estar continuamente juzgándonos y valorándonos. 

Por eso le doy tanta importancia a las galas: porque allí había niños, los destinatarios de nuestra magia... Los que realmente nos dicen con sus aplausos, sus sonrisas... la clase de magos infantiles que somos.

----------


## Iban

¿Me toca?

Yo llegué acompañado de la anteriormente polémica Ana (Ana Magick). No sólo no conocíamos a nadie, sino que nos sentíamos doblemente intrusos: ni somos magos profesionales, y mucho menos de magia infantil. Las primeras dos horas, dando tumbos, mirando los stands, y buscando excusas para salir a tomar un café, escaparse al baño, o salir a fumar un cigarro. Y esa sensción de "¿qué demonios hago yo aquí?". A Ignoto era fácil reconocerle, detrás de un stand, haciendo juegos con cuerdas rojas delante de un grupo de niños. Más al fondo, Olga y unos papeles que doblaba haciendo unos cubos... también rodeada de niños por todos lados. Allm con los talleres infantiles, y nosotros curioseando artículos mágicos.

Total, que por fin empieza la primera conferencia, y bajamos. Al menos, sentados, podremos pasar más desapercibidos. Y hete aquí que según estamos acercándonos a las butacas, veo a una cosa fea, pero fea fea fea, que está vuelta y mirándonos con atención. Pulgas, no podía ser otro. Nos saludamos precipitadamente, pero con mucha ilusión, y empieza la conferencia.

Los Magic Buffons. Un planteamiento muy particular de la magia infantil. Mientras escuchamos su presentación sobre el uso de los gags en una función (algunas buenas ideas sobre la utilidad del gag: captar atención, reforzar el efecto, etc.) y también las dudas y preguntas que se plantean una vez finalizada la conferencia, Ana y yo comentamos entre nosotros, y asombrados, la imperiosa necesidad de implicar a "Consultores" mágicos en la creación de la base teórica de magia infantil. A pesar del innegable trabajo que se está haciendo desde dentro, resulta patente la necesidad de realizarlo también desde fuera. Es decir, las fronteras se crean desde la propia magia (de dentro a fuera), y también desde el resto de diciplinas (de fuera a dentro).

En la ronda de preguntas intervienen Ignoto, y Pulgas, y Alcalá, y también El Gran Luis, o Luigi, o Carlos... y ya empezamos a intuir quiénes son los grandes (chicos, de verdad que no sé si sois conscientes de lo que allí opinan de estos tres magos que tenemos en el foro. Pero deberíais saber que los tres son muy muy estimados).

Acabó la charla, y por fin coincidimos Pulgas, Ignoto y yo. "¿Y por qué no te has acercado antes a saludarme, cuando estaba con las cuerdas?". "Porque te tengo miedo".  :Smile1: 

Bajamos a cenar (de camino yo me perdí con el coche y di más vueltas que una peonza; conclusión, Ana y yo llegamos un poco tarde).

En la mesa, en frente de Noelia (compañera de Pulgas), de Carlos Adriano, y de Christian. Bueno... Bueno, bueno, bueno. Noelia va tres pasos por delante en el trato de los niños, Chrstian, mentalista cómico, un tío estupendo; y con Adriano ya tuvimos claro desde ese momento que era un monstruo. Después de pedir diez cocacolas para conseguir que nos trajesen dos, cenamos. Jaime llegó tarde, había pinchado viniendo de Madrid. Pero allí se sentó y nos reímos mucho con él y sus tortillas. Resulta que tardamos "cero coma", como dicen ahora los jóvenes, en setirnos tan integrados y arropados, que empezamos a disfrutar como conejitos cerca de una calefacción.

Como Pulgas estaba muy entretenido con los grandes, tuvimos que esperar a la sobremesa para hablar por fin unos ratitos. Un pesao... buf; un pesao el Pulgas... es que no os podéis hacer ni idea.

¡Qué va! No hicieron falta ni dos minutos para que empezásemos a cotorrear de lo humano y lo divino. Como de toda la vida. Y yo pensaba, ¿desde cuándo conozco yo a este buen amigo, desde hace media hora, o desde los tiempos de la Universidad?

Tan a gusto estuvimos que al día siguiente quedamos para desayunar una hora antes de comenzar el evento.

Y Coloclom sin aparecer, ¿se habría rajado?

----

(Yo voy contando al mismo ritmo que Pulgas).

----------


## ignoto

Pues porque Omaller habla chino que sino, no cenamos.
Omaler: "¡Eh, Chinchuán! Traete dos cervezas!
Chino: ... (Ni puñetero caso)
Chino núm. 2: ...
.
.
.
Último chino: ...

Al final casi cenamos a la una de la madrugada. 

Y después a buscar la parada del metro. Le preguntamos a Zaki: "Está ahí al lado."
Y hala. Media hora andando hasta ver que la parada estaba en el quinto pino.

Hace un rato me ha llegado un SMS de mi señora en el que solamente decía: "La *ierda la paloma".
Casi me entra la risa.

----------


## J.R.

No estuve, pero esta mañana me ha hecho el “recorte de prensa”. Solo me han dicho que la conferencia de Pulgas impagable.....todo lo demas elogios para su conferencia.

----------


## Coloclom

No me dio tiempo a llegar el viernes... como aún vais por el viernes, me abstengo de comentar nada...


Como habéis dicho algunos, impagable la conferencia de Saldaña, no la mejor a la que he asistido, más bien, era contraria a todas a las que he asistido.

A Saldaña había que leerle entre lineas, y rebuscar el significado, o tal vez, simplemente yo estaba perdido en aquel campo.

Pero nos dio una lección magistral a todos.

El encuentro en sí, no era lo que yo me esperaba. Supongo que acudo a un congreso, donde hay conferencias con la idea de aprender y amplir conocimientos. Lo que yo esperaba de este congreso, la idea con la que fui, era la de encontrarme una orientación de cómo hacer magia ante los niños, desde un plano psicológico. Los crios me encantan, pero tuve una mala experiencia haciendoles magia a un grupo de chavales donde me encontré con que uno de ellos era deficiente mental, avanzado, sin rasgo fisico delatador. Una muy mala experiencia que me hizo coger miedo, sobre todo, al ver que por falta de preparación, de tablas y de conocimientos, yo no estoy preparado para hacer magia ante niños.

Pues bien, iba equivocado en mis pretensiones.

Las galas me resultaron muy interesantes, Carlos Adriano, un genio del humor, tanto con los niños como con los adultos, en ningún momento perdió la intensidad de su actuación.

Saldaña, un actor innato capaz de convertir el escenario en una pantalla de cine, puede caer una bomba nueclear 2 calles más atrás, ningún espectador girará la cabeza.

Una cosa que me llamó la atención fue su osadía al arrojar agua a los presentes en repetidas ocasiones. Al principio me pareció de mal gusto, luego vi que a los asistentes les encantaba. Podría yo arrojarles agua sin causarles molestia? ........
Y, ¿porqué les tiraba agua a los espectadores?
Era algo que no terminaba de encajar, pero creo que es la mejor forma de justificar la presencia de una piedra en el número... era necesario tirarles agua, para poder amenazar con tirar la piedra. La forma en la que supo conjugar todo esto me parece impecable, perfecta.

Tampoco puedo escribir demasiado sobre esto en la abierta, así que pego un salto.

Ignoto y Olga, una historia preciosa, de esas que a todo niño engancha, pero que me dejó mal sabor de boca por el fallo que Ignoto ha comentado, en el final de la actuación. Me dolió porque ya me sentía parte del cuento, una pena.

Me gustó su adaptación al escenario; un escenario grande en el que supieron encajarse a las perfección contra otros que se vieron obligados a autoreducir el espacio.

Oliver no me gustó, me pareció muy buen manipulador con las palomas, pero entendí su espectáculo como un musical en inglés que aún no relaciono con la magia infantil; tampoco me gustó que fuera el único mago que sustituyera a los niños voluntarios por congresistas.

En líneas generales me vine muy contento, pude conocer a magos que no conocía, y disfrutar de personas maravillosas.
A Ignoto le saludé, me hice una foto con él y me fui corriendo; culpa suya, que desde hace muchíiiiisimo tiempo, me tiene acojonado del foro...

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos con la segunda parte de la crónica.

*Sábado por la mañana.*
El buen clima que habíamos creado nos invitó a quedar para desayunar juntos Iban, Ana, Noelia y yo. Se nos unieron Colo y Yori (por fin conocí al jefe en persona). Colo, todo un caballero, pagó los desayunos (je, je). Un primer contacto, un ratito de charla y a trabajar.

*Las tiendas.*
Varias fueron las tiendas que acudieron al encuentro (gracias, porque en este tipo de eventos ganan muy poco dinero y el esfuerzo es enorme). Además de ventas hicieron demostraciones de productos y novedades durante todo el tiempo. Conmigo tuvieron poco negocio. Con Iban y con Ana tuvieron más suerte.

*Conferencia de Luigi: magia infantilísima.*
O lo que es lo mismo, magia en guarderías. Estuvo ilustrada con unos vídeos grabados en una sesión con peques de dos años (como edad media). Preciosas sus caras y bien lso juegos de Luigi. Difiero con él en algunos aspectos (qué bueno es no estar de a cuerdo con todo), aunque estuvieron bien argumentados por su parte. Una conclusión estuvo clarísima: se puede hacer magia en guarderías. Eso de que no saben lo que es la magia es un mito. Algunos, (cuando son más pequeños) no saben decir "calcetín", pero eso no significa que no sepan lo que es uncalcetín.
Dos pegas le vi a lo que se trató ahí. Una, que los magos infantiles tenemos escasos conocimientos de la edad y la psicología del bebé. Es un campo nuevo y creo que es imprescindible que nos adentremso en su conocimiento (y mucho) antes de dar el paso de acudir a guarderías.
La segunda, que al final todo degeneró en el debate sobre si fuego sí o fuego no en magia infantil, con lo que nos alejamos de las pretensiones de la charla.

*Conferencia Magia infantil de calle.*
Como esta fue mi conferencia no la valoraré (no me corresponde a mí hacerlo). Con tiempo colgaré en el foro algunas de las conclusiones que expuse ahí.
Con la conferencia pretendí romper un poco con los esquemas tradicionales. Estuvo teatralizada (la compartíamos el personaje de un abuelo (mago hace siglos) y yo. Utilicé algunos recursos, a modo de flash, como el sombrero de Tabarín, el Judy Mouse, Racoon, malabares, y una marioneta de espuma.
Me lo pasé muy bien, a pesar de que los días antes sufrí lo indecible. Tenía miedo a que no gustara la presentación, a que no se entendiera bien. Pero al final salí satisfecho.

*Comida.*
Comimos en el mismo centro cultural donde se celebraban todos los actos. Una gozada, porque compartí mesa con Ignoto y Olga, con el Irlandés Errante (ya tenía ganas de conocerle) con Cliff the Magician, y con Pope. Interesante. Muy interesante.
Después... Después lo contamos en otro momento, que ahora se está haciendo muy largo el post.

----------


## mago teras

Es la primera vez que escribo en el foro, pero asistí (a excepción del sábado tarde) al Congreso. Por tanto no puedo hablar de la gala de ese día.
Me gustaría hacer hincapié en un aspecto que descubrí en el Congreso y que no es otro que el carácter endogámico de algunos magos, con tendencia a hacer sus grupitos cerrados y dejarse llevar por la autocomplacencia.
Respecto a la gala del domingo no me gustó nada la actuación de Ignoto: falta de intensidad, con una casi nula respuesta por parte del público infantil asistente, con unos efectos mágicos sin clímax que el público no sabía cuando aplaudir. En fin había oído tanto hablar de este número a lo largo del tiempo que fue una decepción. A pesar de todo sé que mi criterio no es la tónica del foro (pues veo opiniones en contra).
Saldaña demostró en su conferencia que es un artista como la copa de un pino. Pero nada más. Muchos contenidos quedaron sin tratar en aras del espectáculo. Mi pensamiento era que sería muy propio de un espectáculo (pagaría gustoso por asistir), pero no de una conferencia.
Me traje de vuelta a casa las ganas de haber conocido a todo el grueso de magos anónimos que asistieron. No son las primeras figuras que todos corean, pero sé que muchos de ellos tienen muchas cosas interesantísimas que compartir con todos: experiencias, anécdotas, conocimientos, etc.
En líneas generales la organización resultó un poco caótica.

----------


## ignoto

> Es la primera vez que escribo en el foro, pero asistí (a excepción del sábado tarde) al Congreso. Por tanto no puedo hablar de la gala de ese día.
> Me gustaría hacer hincapié en un aspecto que descubrí en el Congreso y que no es otro que el carácter endogámico de algunos magos, con tendencia a hacer sus grupitos cerrados y dejarse llevar por la autocomplacencia.


Se conocen desde hace años por lo que es lógico que formen grupos. Todo el que quiso integrarse, se integró. Iban de este foro, sin ir más lejos. Quizás no conectaron contigo pero eso no significa necesariamente que formen grupos cerrados.




> a la gala del domingo no me gustó nada la actuación de Ignoto: falta de intensidad, con una casi nula respuesta por parte del público infantil asistente, con unos efectos mágicos sin clímax que el público no sabía cuando aplaudir. En fin había oído tanto hablar de este número a lo largo del tiempo que fue una decepción. A pesar de todo sé que mi criterio no es la tónica del foro (pues veo opiniones en contra).


A mi tampoco me gustó pero por motivos distintos. Desde luego fue mi peor actuación en mucho tiempo. Además, me falló el final. El que los efectos mágicos no tuvieran clímax...
¿Cuales efectos mágicos? Estábamos contando un cuento. 
El único clímax que debía haber fue la llamarada final que falló. Eso me pasa por confiarme y ensallar poco.




> Saldaña demostró en su conferencia que es un artista como la copa de un pino. Pero nada más. Muchos contenidos quedaron sin tratar en aras del espectáculo. Mi pensamiento era que sería muy propio de un espectáculo (pagaría gustoso por asistir), pero no de una conferencia.


En eso disentimos. Por suerte todos somos libres de pensar lo que gustemos.




> Me traje de vuelta a casa las ganas de haber conocido a todo el grueso de magos anónimos que asistieron. No son las primeras figuras que todos corean, pero sé que muchos de ellos tienen muchas cosas interesantísimas que compartir con todos: experiencias, anécdotas, conocimientos, etc.
> En líneas generales la organización resultó un poco caótica.


Cualquiera puede conocer a quien guste. Esa es la gracia de estos encuentros. Lo que no hace nadie es acercarse a preguntar al vecino si quiere conocerle. Miguelillo y yo estuvimos allí, nos vimos y hablamos. No nos presentamos y no nos paramos a pensar si debíamos hacerlo. En los encuentros no hay problemas. Uno habla con el de al lado porque está al lado. O no habla porque no quiere.

Te animo a que asistas a los próximos. Si no te sientes integrado, dímelo e intentaremos (entre todos) solucionar eso.


Lo de la organización caótica...pues tiene sus razones. No lo justifico pero tampoco soy quién para transmitir una serie de factores que no procede comentar aquí. Para eso está el foro oficial.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Voy a comentar la gala del sábado.
Presentación a cargo del Mago Linaje, no tenía el placer de conocerle, pero me dejó una muy buena impresión, tanto en manejo, soltura, vestuario, me gustó su traje, algunos gag muy buenos, y una presentación participativa. Saqué varias ideas que iré adaptando para mí.
Lo único reprochable, quizás algunos guiños para magos que el resto del público pudo o no captar, ej. (forzaje de mago, soltó en medio del escenario). Conmovedor el gesto de recordar al Mago Malaca. Discutible el consejo a los niños de pegar los chicles debajo de los asientos.

Magionetas, gracias Ignoto por presentármelos, venían de recibir un premio hace poco, vestuario colorido, escenario recortado, participación de un adulto, fueron los únicos que sacaron a un adulto. Entretenido, y con algunos sobresaltos por parte del público. Lo único que les puedo decir es que hay cosas que se pueden cambiar para magia infantil, suprimir la navaja de grandes dimensiones, e incluso la espada del anillo. Me convencieron.

Quiero recalcar, que todas estas opiniones son sólo y exclusivamente mías.

Pulgas, te toca.
De Pulgas no diré nada, todo lo diré de Fernando Saldaña, y en especial de Arcadio, su personaje.
Se nota el teatro que llevas encima, la adaptación del personaje me encantó, cuídalo, te da y dará grandes satisfaciones. Un ser entrañable que se ganó a su público con una magia simple y llana. Uso de gags recurrentes,( se me está ocurriendo una idea...), por cierto gracias por la ducha, estaba en tercera fila, fuí el único de mi familia al que le incluyó una ducha en la entrada. Arcadio supo a través de tí hacerse con el público infantil y mayor. La cara de algunos padres cuando te dedicaste a limpiar la taza del café, para enmarcar.
Fuiste el único del sábado que no hizo magia participativa. Ni tubo música. A mí me convenciste y me agradaste en exceso.
Tablas, tienes muchas tablas.
Arcadio tiene eso tan escaso, duende, tiene duende.
Gran respuesta del público al final.
No te quise comentar nada personalmente, porque no tengo argumentos ni fuerza para decirtelo cara a cara.

Magic Bufons, los dos hermanos, para mí fué lo más flojo de la gala del sábado, magia infantil, no tengo mucho que resaltar de ellos, los desenlaces fuero algo lentos, pero repito, sólo es mi opinión.

Patxi, el último en actuar, estube hablando el domingo con él, ahora está en Lugo, no para con la paloma. Agradecerle el comentario sobre otro mago que conocemos,  tenía ganas de contrastar una actuación, y fué un placer sacar sus mismas conclusiones.
De la actuación sólo decir que con qué poco se puede liar la que lió, rapido, agil, dinámico, Hiperactivo, frase famosa donde las haya, creo que quedará para la historia de la magia, "m***da la paloma", me pasa como a Ignoto, no la quito de la cabeza.
Un acierto con la música, ese número tiene la música perfecta. 
Me reí como nunca, me tube que secar las lágrimas, y hubo gente que incluso se caía del asiento. Puso todo patas arriba.
Si analizamos su mágia, fué poca, fácil y sencilla. Pero mira lo que logró.

Gracias a todos por darnos esos momentos de alegría, yo lo pasé muy bien, y lo más importante, rodeado de mi familia.

Conclusión final, no necesitamos aplicar una magia elitista para conseguir todo, muchas veces una magia más sencilla pero bien trabajada y estructurada lleva al resultado esperado.

LOU LESS.

----------


## mago teras

Pues, ciertamente, Ignoto, debo estar equivocado. Hubiera jurado que estábais haciendo magia en el escenario, incluida en el "cuento". El agua de la India, de antorcha a flor, desaparición del jarrón, rosa instantánea, cuerda a través del cuerpo, etc... Pero debe ser mi propia ignorancia. Perdón.

----------


## rubiales

¡Toma derechazo! ¡En to el morro!...je, je Te toca Ignoto el Aterrador.

PD: Voy a comprar palomitas que esto promete, estos foros deberían de ir con Web cam, jiji

----------


## Moñiño

La de tiempo, esfuerzo, inversion, estudio que lleva hacerlo mal.
Ojala pudiera hacer yo la mitad de lo que he visto que hace (estoy en ello, llevo mis shows a la espalda, mis experiencias, mis pruebas, pocas, aun pocas para mi gusto, y aun no lo hago ni la mitad la mitad de mal).

----------


## Iban

Ya estamos en el sábado.

Como hay tema, me voy a saltar el desayuno con Pulgas (ésas son cosas nuestras).

Empezamos con la conferencia de Luigi sobre magia en las guarderías. Un planteamiento muy atrevido, y con una muy buena idea: grabar en vídeo las tomas, y así poder estudiarlas. Si bien la línea era muy buena, creo que habría sido la leche con un planteamiento metodológico más riguroso y progresivo. Se trataba de investigar si se podía hacer magia en las guarderías, y qué tipo de magia es la que funcionaría. Con tiempo y un trabajo metódicamente planificado se puede escribir hasta una tésis sobre este tema, de conclusiones valiosísimas. Ojalá alguien se atreviese a abordarlo.

Después vino la conferencia de Pulgas, y todos nos caímos al suelo. Por el amor de Dios, nos enseñó una manera completamente distinta de dar lecciones. A través de un personaje fue desgranando enseñanzas escondidas en refranes, reflexiones, metáforas... Qué monstruo, qué monstruo, qué monstruo... (sí, y feo también). Los aplausos del final casi rompen las paredes. ¡La gente se puso en pie durante los aplausos! Su tema, la magia infantil de calle. Quizás se centró más en "de calle" que "infantil", pero es por buscar algún fallo, que no lo hubo.

Comida y debate (Coloclom, Carlos Adriano, Ana y yo, y luego se sumaron Pepo, Ignoto y Pulgas a ratos) sobre a quién se le podía llamar "mago", y el intrusismo. Ayyy.... cómo nos gusta hablar del sexo de los ángeles, y lo entretenido que es.

A la tarde una charla para compartir nuevas ideas, mini-inventos, planteamientos, etc. Alcalá a mí me flipó con una carga de palomas. Y también Patxi cuando empezó a hablar de su capacidad creativa.

A la tarde, la gala (eso en otro post) y luego nos fuimos de cena.

¿Sabéis la típica persona que en cualquier cena siempre tiene un detalle, una conversación, un juego de magia, habla con el de la izquierda, atiende al de la derecha, por todos se preocupa y a todos les hace pasar una noche genial? Esa persona al lado de la cuál todo el mundo quiere sentarse... Pues ése es Alcalá.

Depués de la cena algunos se subieron a un escenario para hacer pequeñas presentaciones. Yo, sinceramente, me fui antes de tiempo, no consiguieron captar mi atención.

----------


## Iban

Sobre la gala:

Empezaron los magionetas. Para un niño, una marioneta bien manejada es éxito asegurado. Me gustó el pajarraco. Quizás coincido con Lou en que habría eliminado la agónica búsqueda del añillo en una copa, utilizando un florete "así" de largo. Pero me gustaron.

Después vinieron los Magic Buffons. No me convencieron. Eh... no sé, no me gustaron.

Pulgas. Pff... a ver quién tiene cajones de decirme que la educación artística no sirve para un mago. El número de Pulgas es el de un actorazo que hace magia (ni excesiva, ni escasa: en su justa proporción). No el de un mago que actúa. Se me hizo corta. Y aunque hubiese durado dos horas, se me habría hecho corta.

Y para cerrar, la apoteosis de la excitación, el revuelo, el histrionismo y la agarabía: Patxi. Revolucionó hasta a las monjas. Qué tío más eléctrico. Parecía Potxolo inflado de tripis. Nos gustó, nos gustó mucho. A mí y a los niños, porque estuve haciendo una encuesta en la puerta de salida. "La mierrrrrrrrrrrrrda la paloma". Antológico. Una pasada.

---

¡Ah!, y conocí a Lou. Andaba pendiente de los niños a la salida, y me dio pena cuando se me escapó con su mujer y su hija. Habíamos hablado tan poco, y habría estado tan bien un café juntos...

----------


## Iban

Como asistente, y no intersado, me gustaría responder a Teras.




> Es la primera vez que escribo en el foro, pero asistí (a excepción del sábado tarde) al Congreso. Por tanto no puedo hablar de la gala de ese día.
> Me gustaría hacer hincapié en un aspecto que descubrí en el Congreso y que no es otro que el carácter endogámico de algunos magos, con tendencia a hacer sus grupitos cerrados y dejarse llevar por la autocomplacencia.


Teras, yo no soy mago (no profesional y, mucho menos, infantil) y créeme que me sentí acogido, no como uno más, sino como lo que soy, un aficionado, pero también un compañero. Bien es cierto que con Pulgas y Coloclom había quedado, pero era la única referencia que tenía. De Ignoto y Alcalá, ni siquiera tenía esperanzas de que me dirigiesen la palabra, y me trataron con mucho, mucho cariño.

Y... vale, me dirás que al fin y al cabo somos compañeros de foro, y que escribir juntos, algo une. Pero Carlos Adriano, Pope, Jaime, Christian... (cuatro de los que recuerdo ahora) ni me conocían, ni se volverán a cruzar conmigo probablemente hasta el año que viene. ¿Y sabes qué? El año que viene les buscaré en Logroño para darles unos abrazos de esos de oso. Y como ellos, muchos otros que se acercaban a explicarte cómo hacían ellos algo que tú estabas intentando (Ernesto Misterio y el conejo en la chistera, por ejemplo), o simplemente para hablar, y hablar. No, de verdad que no son endogámicos. Yo llegué aterrado, pasé las dos primeras horas medio escondido, y ahora estoy deseando que llegue Logroño para volver a verlos.




> Respecto a la gala del domingo no me gustó nada la actuación de Ignoto: falta de intensidad, con una casi nula respuesta por parte del público infantil asistente, con unos efectos mágicos sin clímax que el público no sabía cuando aplaudir. En fin había oído tanto hablar de este número a lo largo del tiempo que fue una decepción. A pesar de todo sé que mi criterio no es la tónica del foro (pues veo opiniones en contra).


Ese comentario de la nula respuesta por parte del público infantil, me resulta familiar. Después de su número, alguien se acercó a Ignoto y le dijo "Este público no es como el de ayer, ¿verdad? Hoy están mucho mas formales, y ayer esto era un caos...". E ignoto le contestó escuetamente "No, esto es control del público", y siguió viendo la actuación de Carlos. Poco más había que explicar, y habría sido ínútil intentarlo.

Es eso precisamente lo que sucedió. No hubo alboroto, no hubo caos, porque los niños estaban embobados. A esta gala fue mi sobrina (cinco años y medio) y mi sobrino (dos años e imposible de controlar). Ambos vieron el número de Ignoto con la boca abierta y sin pestañear.

Sobre la falta de clímax de los números, te voy a contar un secretito. Quería hacer un experimento, así que ese mismo día, a las 9 de la noche (nueve horas después del espetáculo) fui a casa de mi hermana y me encerré con Juia (mi sobri) en su cuarto, para que me hablase de lo que recordaba del elfo y la bruja. Me quedé con los ojos como platos: recordaba el juego de las flores (creo que es lo que más le impresionó, ya que la mayoría de sus argumentos giraban en torno a este suceso), recordaba lo de los refrescos, y lo de los lingotazos de Olga, y recordaba lo de las varitas. Lo único que no fue capaz de recordar por sí misma fue lo de la cuerda, pero cuando se lo comenté, sí que me dijo "Ah, sí, y el elfo hacía ayayayayayayyy...".

Nueve horas habían pasado, Teras. Nueve horas para una niña de cinco años, y durante esas nueve horas, otras tres representaciones (cuatro si incluímos al presentador). Y recordaba todo menos la cuerda...

Para mí, eso es un triunfo.




> Saldaña demostró en su conferencia que es un artista como la copa de un pino. Pero nada más. Muchos contenidos quedaron sin tratar en aras del espectáculo. Mi pensamiento era que sería muy propio de un espectáculo (pagaría gustoso por asistir), pero no de una conferencia.
> Me traje de vuelta a casa las ganas de haber conocido a todo el grueso de magos anónimos que asistieron. No son las primeras figuras que todos corean, pero sé que muchos de ellos tienen muchas cosas interesantísimas que compartir con todos: experiencias, anécdotas, conocimientos, etc.
> En líneas generales la organización resultó un poco caótica.


Probablemente fue la conferencia con más contenido, y la mejor presentada. No sé cómo explicarlo sin que eso suene a un desmerecimiento del resto de los conferenciantes, así que ahí me paro.

----------


## Iban

Ahm, y sobre el fallo de la llamarada final de Ignoto.

Aunque esto en realidad es para Ignoto, por no darle el coñazo con MPs, lo escribo por aquí.

El carácter del personaje del elfo admite perfectametne este fallo, sin que se resienta el número, ya que es él quien siempre falla en la magia, y a quien se le chafan todos los planes. Convertir el fallo en un gag gruñón (¿¡Mierda! ¿Alguien tiene un mechero?) va perfectamente. No me supone ningun esfuerzo imaginarme al personaje, y que realmente le suceda algo así. Habríais estado fritos si el fallo lo hubiese cometido Olga, porque su papel sí que no puede desviarse ni una micra, pero el elfo... creo que tiene muchísima más capacidad para amortiguar esos fallos.

Hasta el punto que Ana, sentada a mi lado, cuando falló el FP, me dijo: "¿Está fingiendo?". Y yo le dije: "No, le ha fallado". Ella me contestó: "Aahhmmm...".

----------


## mago teras

Resulta muy curioso, Iban. Detecto en ti lo mismo que en gran parte de este foro. Se puede hablar de lo que faltó a otros magos(magic bufons, magionetas, luigi...) en conferencias o en actuaciones. Pero no de Ignoto o Saldaña porque siempre acabará llegando un (¿qué palabra usar?) allegado para decirnos que no, que los fallos hasta quedan bien en tu personaje.

Yo también fui con mis hijos, y también recuerdan la actuación... no la desmerezco hasta ese extremo. Pero tan sólo recuerda el nivel de aplausos a Ignoto y Olga y el que, inmediatamente después, cosechó Adriano.

Es sólo que creo que esa actitud colectiva no es una buena invitación a la autocrítica, cualidad imprescindible en un mago.

----------


## Iban

Seamos francos: a mí lo que más me gustó de todo el fin de semana fue Carlos Adriano, tanto fuera como dentro del escenario. Y Carlos no es del foro.

A mi sobrina: Oliver.

A mi hermana: Ignoto.

La conferencia que más me gustó, la de Pulgas.

La mejor idea, la de Adriano ofreciendo la tarima a otros magos para que compatiesen ideas.

¿Quieres que te diga lo que no me gustó del número de Ignoto? El juego de la cuerda: estaba metido con calzador, y no tenía continuidad ni entidad. Y resulta que eso es porque debe de formar parte de una rutina mayor que hubo que acortar.

¿Quieres que te diga lo que no me gustó de Pulgas? Quizás que dedicó demasiado tiempo al inicio de su actuación recalcando la diferencia entre su pesonaje y el mago que no iba a venir, y puede que eso potenciase en exceso un sentimiento de frustración en el público infantil.

¿Quieres que te diga lo que no me gustó de Patxi? Demasiado volúmen: los niños se asustan con el ruido.

¿Quieres que te diga lo que no me gustó de los Magionetas? Que la actuación fue demasiado asimétrica, llevando casi todo el peso de la misma uno de los componentes.

¿Quieres que te diga lo que no m gusté de la actuación de Adriano? Nada, absolutamente nada.

¿Quieres que te diga lo que no me gustó de la actuación de Oliver? Quizás que tiene un toque demasiado americano.

¿Quieres qu te diga loque no me gustó de Luigi y Fran? El juego de la carta al pañuelo.

¿Quieres que te diga lo que no me gustó de los Magic Buffons? Que su número me dio la sensación de completo caos.

Teras, margen de mejora tienen todos, pero creo que hay que ser justos con lo que vimos.

----------


## Magics Bufons

Ya lo puse en otro foro, pero lo repito aquí. Hay una frase de D. Fernando Maymó, que como todo el mundo sabe fué la figura  que más impulsó la magia en España y el presidente más notable que tuvo el  CEDAM , que reza así (Más o menos):

"A un compañero mago se le debe de elogiar en público y criticar en privado" 

Y esa es mi manera de hacer las cosas. Una crítica pública, entre compañeros de magias se convierte en nada útil, y solo un elemento para la polémica. Un critica en privado, sincera es muy util para quien la recibe.

Yo creo que la cuestión de las cuestiones es la siguiente:

Las galas fueron galas SOLIDARIAS, hechas por artistas voluntariosos, sin afán de lucro y con el único propósito de AYUDAR a una causa y hacer que los niños se lo pasaran bien. 

Otra cosa es hacer una actuación "DE CONGRESO" es decir para y por los magos. En ese caso traes tu número grande ,con  tu técnico de sonido , tus decorados, etc. Pero no era el caso. Mover todo esto tiene un coste de al menos 500 €, que en todo caso correrían a cargo del actuante.

Yo creo que estuvo en el ánimo de todos los que colaboramos (Nosotros al completo, con el Taller, La Conferencia y Actuando) ayudar a que el encuentro saliese adelante, ayudar a que se vendieran las entradas para una buena causa (lo más importante) y sobre todo que los niños se lo pasaran bien.

Y si por ello vienen y en los foros comienzan a criticar y menospreciar a cualquiera de los actuantes, caemos en lo de: "encima de cuernu** apaleado"

Y lo que pasará es que poco a poco la gente pase de colaborar en algo tan altruista, y bonito como es una gala benéfica.

En la magia hay estilos, y una cosa te puede gustar o no...pero alguien que actúa gartis....y con toda la buena voluntad del mundo....pues....no sé , preguntaria a los que lo menosprecian, lo que actuan ellos y si lo hubiesen hecho, si no mejor, con más cariño.

Eso es todo. Bueno no, mis felicitaciones a todos los organizadores (los de este año , los anteriores y futuros), por su trabajo empeño y dedicación.

----------


## Iban

No estoy de acuerdo con el corporativismo, porque me parece que es una manera de no crecer. Creo que la sinceridad se tiene que practicar en público, y en privado. Y sé que sinceridad y educación no van reñidas.

Vaya por delante que, dado que lo que a mí no me gusta es absolutamente subjetivo, no es palabra de ley, ni de ley, ni de nada.

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a ver si consigo aclarar mi punto de vista sin que nadie piense que me defiendo (no tengo nada que defender) o que ataco (no tengo a nadie que a quien atacar)




> Me gustaría hacer hincapié en un aspecto que descubrí en el Congreso y que no es otro que el carácter endogámico de algunos magos, con tendencia a hacer sus grupitos cerrados y dejarse llevar por la autocomplacencia.


Es una pena que no pueda compartir tu opinión, porque para mí lo que ha primado en este Encuentro ha sido precisamente eso, que es un *Encuentro*. Ojo, ahí hay un primer error, esto es un Encuentro y no un Congreso.
He reconocido que llegué, me agobié y me marché a tomar un café. Me daba la sensación de no estar en mi lugar. Tiendo a ser muy reflexivo (es a un tiempo un acierto y un error) y entendí la lógica del momento: los viejos conocidos estaban abrazándose los unos a los otros, necesitaban su tiempo para verse, ponerse al día, contarse. Yo no pintaba nada ahí. Luego todo cambió, pero ese cambio se da por dos motivos, el uno, que yo me acerco a los demás; el otro, que los otros se aceptan el acercamiento o son ellos los que dan el paso y se acercan a mí. Y esto me sucedió con todo el mundo: con los que tenían referncia de mí por los foro y con los que no habían oído mi nombre nunca. ¡Cómo siento que en tu caso no fuese parecido!
Cuando al hacer las crónicas insisto en con quién cené o comí lo hago para que se vea la cantidad de gente a la que he tenido acceso. el Irlandés errante no tenía ninguna referncia sobre mí (dejó este foro antes de que yo me insorporase activamente a él) Carlos Adriano no tenía ni idea de quién era yo, Christian jamás había oído hablar de mí, ni María, ni Jordi, ni Ernesto, ni Paco... Con todos ellos charlé, de todos aprendí y de mis conversaciones con cada uno de ellos guardo un gratísimo recuerdo. 
No, no vi endogamia por ninguna parte.




> Saldaña demostró en su conferencia que es un artista como la copa de un pino. Pero nada más. Muchos contenidos quedaron sin tratar en aras del espectáculo. Mi pensamiento era que sería muy propio de un espectáculo (pagaría gustoso por asistir), pero no de una conferencia.


Gracias. También aquí me gustaría dar mi opinión. Creo que utilizar la expresión "Conferencia" en un Encuentro es un error. No somos conferenciantes, somos gente que aporta su perspectiva de las cosas, sin tratar de estar por encima de nadie, fomentando el debate y hablando de su propia experiencia. un Encuentro no es un Congreso, no es un Curso de Formación. Es un lugar donde charlar y debatir.
La conferencia (lo pongo con minúscula) me dio muchos quebraderos de cabeza. Quería hacer algo "distinto" y aposté por la línea más teatral. Sobre los contenidos... es mi experiencia. No hay más, ni menos. Como más adelante abriré un hilo sobre ello estoy conjvencido de que con tus aportaciones el tema se verá muy enriquecido y todos saldremos ganando.




> Se puede hablar de lo que faltó a otros magos(magic bufons, magionetas, luigi...) en conferencias o en actuaciones. Pero no de Ignoto o Saldaña porque siempre acabará llegando un (¿qué palabra usar?) allegado para decirnos que no, que los fallos hasta quedan bien en tu personaje.


Lo siento, pero tampoco comparto esta opinión. Ojalá haya críticas (constructivas a ser posible) Ojalá se hable de mi trabajo (aunque sea mal).
Hay algo que no se puede evitar y es el aprecio que alguna gente siente por otra. Es humano. También existe en los foros, y en la magia. Unas veces porque caes bien, otras porque en algún momento han visto en ti algo que les ha llamado la atención. Aveces es que te ven con las ideas claras, otras que has echado una mano a alguien (aunque en ocasiones te pases un pelo con otros, también es humano). Pero viene bien recordar que los pedestales en lso foros son de teclado y monitor y que el movimiento se demuestra andando. Lo que ocurre es que los pasos que da uno gustarán más a unas personas que a otras. Pero no veo ningún problema en que se critiquen.
Lo que no me gusta son las comparaciones. No me gusta si el aplauso de uno es mayor o menor que el de otro. Los unos son de Los Morancos, los otros somos de Famemino y Cansado. Hay líneas distintas, hay aplausos diferentes.




> En líneas generales la organización resultó un poco caótica.


Aquí si que no, no y no. Linaje, Óliver y Zaki me han dado una lección impagable de buen hacer, humildad y generosidad. El Encuentro, para mí, ha cubierto todas mis expectativas: he encontrado. Gracias a ellos, gracias a su labor. Los que buscaban otras cosas quizás no se dieron cuenta de que esto no es un Congreso, ni una colección de Conferencias organizadas desde su Círculo de Ilusionismo. Es un Encuentro y yo he hablado (mucho) he compartido (mucho) he aprendido (muchísimo) y he enseñado (poco).
Si lo queires llamar endogamia, allá tú. Para mí la organización ha cumplido con creces mis pretensiones: quería encontrar y me han regalado un Encuentro.
Perdona que sea pesado y categórico. No, no y no.

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

> no me gustó nada la actuación de Ignoto: falta de intensidad, con una casi nula respuesta por parte del público infantil asistente, con unos efectos mágicos sin clímax* que el público no sabía cuando aplaudir*.



¿Por qué callas que las veces que intentaron aplaudir (más de una), les hice callar?

----------


## ignoto

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que el tal Mago Teras se ha inscrito en el foro este mes usando un nick, sin poner foto y únicamente para cargar contra Fernando y contra mi.

Cabe la posibilidad de que sea un troll.

----------


## Pulgas

No te agobies, ignoto, también cabe la posibilidad de que sea alguien con criterios distintos a lso tuyos y a los míos. Prefiero verlo así.
De todas maneras con todo este debate nos enriquecemos todos ¿No crees?

----------


## mago teras

Está bien, me rindo. Sospechoso por criticar al magnífico Ignoto.

----------


## Coloclom

Se abrió este hilo con el fin de realizar una cronica entre todos de lo que fue el encuentro de magos infantiles en Barakaldo, no para tirar flechas al tejano de nadie, ni atacar, ni defenderse.

Hay usuarios que no han podido asistir al evento, y siguen el hilo; no creo que su mayor interés sea conectarse al foro para leer este hilo como si fuese cine bélico. Habran otro hilo para ello.

Todas las criticas son interesantes, hasta que generan mal rollo y dejan de serlo.

Si el hilo se desmadra acabará cerrandose y nos vamos todos a Barakaldo a discutirlo in situ y en persona; creo que le toca a Ignoto pagar las cañas.

Intentemos poner un punto más light en nuestros comentarios, no todos tenemos los mismos gustos, pero sí debemos tener los mismos canones de respeto

----------


## Pulgas

No te agobies, mago teras, también cabe la posibilidad de que ignoto, con criterios distintos a los tuyos y a los míos, se haya sentido atacado. Prefiero verlo así.
*De todas maneras con todo este debate nos enriquecemos todos ¿No crees?*

----------


## karvis

Solo una reflexion o "un pensar en voz alta"...

Yo poco puedo aportar ya que no he estado en el Encuentro, y por desgracia aun no conozco en persona a Ignoto , Pulgas , etc ( aunque como mucho nos queda un año, en Logroño seguro que si nos vemos).

Desde este punto de vista "externo", me parece extraño que Mago Teras, has tenido la imperiante necesidad de inscribirte en el foro para dar tus ideas sobre este tema en concreto.
tan mal lo has visto :Confused: ?

Seguro que tienes buenas cosas que ofrecer e ideas que dar o comentar, antes de entrar con un poco de ese "mal rollo"  que se ha generado aqui... a veces sin intencion ya que por aqui, con unas simples letras, igual se pueden malinterpretar los comentarios.

en fin, yo creo que las criticas son buenas, siempre y cuando no sean destructivas y con animo de rebajar a la gente. El respeto y la humildad deberian caracterizarnos, a unos y otros, a los que "critican" ( en el buen sentido ) y a los "criticados"

paz y amor   :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Iban

> Ya lo puse en otro foro, pero lo repito aquí. Hay una frase de D. Fernando Maymó, que como todo el mundo sabe fué la figura que más impulsó la magia en España y el presidente más notable que tuvo el CEDAM , que reza así (Más o menos):
> 
> "A un compañero mago se le debe de elogiar en público y criticar en privado"


Uy, no. Censura no. No mientras hablemos con educación y respeto. Yo creo que en vez de pedir silencio habría que preguntarse porqué hace falta citar a Maymó en dos foros diferentes. Yo sólo escribo en éste...




> Y esa es mi manera de hacer las cosas. Una crítica pública, entre compañeros de magias se convierte en nada útil, y solo un elemento para la polémica. Un critica en privado, sincera es muy util para quien la recibe.


La sinceridad se tiene que aplicar tanto en público como en privado. Lo que aquí se ha comentado no es, ni de lejos, una crítica, sino una opinión. Una crítica tiene que ser muchísimo más exhaustiva y detallada. Algo que sí haría en privado. Desmenuzar la representación punto por punto, analizándolos en detalle y desde todos los ángulos. Eso es una crítica, y además, constructiva. "No me ha gustado", es una opinión.

Además, es mi opinión, que ni soy mago profesional, ni tampoco infantil, como he comentado repetidamente. Si no tengo credibilidad, nadie me tendrá en cuenta y me ignorarán; y si la tengo, será porque he demostrado tener también criterio. Así que, o no hay porqué preocuparse, o...




> Yo creo que la cuestión de las cuestiones es la siguiente:
> 
> Las galas fueron galas SOLIDARIAS, hechas por artistas voluntariosos, sin afán de lucro y con el único propósito de AYUDAR a una causa y hacer que los niños se lo pasaran bien.


Hacer que los niños se lo pasen bien tiene que ser el objetivo tanto de una gala benéfica, como el de una representación privada ante los nietos del rey. La gente que acudió a Barakaldo juzgará por lo que allí vio, sea benéfica, o hayan pagado a mil euros la entrada. Y sobre el propósito de la gala, tampoco comparto ese punto de vista. Puede que penséis que su único propósito es el de recaudar para una buena causa. Pero a mí me parece que es también una tarjeta de presentación, una manera de compartir con la comunidad mágica (de magia infantil en este caso) el hacer de cada uno, y una manera práctica de demostrar lo que se discute en las conferencias, pasillos y charlas.




> Otra cosa es hacer una actuación "DE CONGRESO" es decir para y por los magos. En ese caso traes tu número grande ,con tu técnico de sonido , tus decorados, etc. Pero no era el caso. Mover todo esto tiene un coste de al menos 500 €, que en todo caso correrían a cargo del actuante.


A quien acudió a las dos funciones de Barakaldo poco le interesan razones ajenas a lo que ven sus ojos. Dudo que ningún espectador juzgue una función en base a lo que nosotros podemos interpretar como diferenciable entre Congreso y Encuentro. "Si quieres ver calidad, acude a un Congreso", no es una respuesta que se le deba dar a un espectador insatisfecho.

Si por motivos logísticos, económicos o de cualquier otra naturaleza, alguien no puede presentar un número que le represente fielmente, si por esos motivos se ve obligado a hacer algo por debajo de sus posibilidades, tiene dos opciones: declinar la invitación justificando (o no) las razones, y así mantener intacta su reputación; o acudir a pesar de ello y atenerse a las posibles consecuencias. Yo juzgo lo que vi, no "lo que podría haber visto si". 





> Yo creo que estuvo en el ánimo de todos los que colaboramos (Nosotros al completo, con el Taller, La Conferencia y Actuando) ayudar a que el encuentro saliese adelante, ayudar a que se vendieran las entradas para una buena causa (lo más importante) y sobre todo que los niños se lo pasaran bien.


Este punto ya lo he contestado.





> Y si por ello vienen y en los foros comienzan a criticar y menospreciar a cualquiera de los actuantes, caemos en lo de: "encima de cuernu** apaleado"


¿"Cornudo" por qué? Esa es una elección libre muy previa al encuentro. "Apaleado" es la consecuencia de esa elección.





> Y lo que pasará es que poco a poco la gente pase de colaborar en algo tan altruista, y bonito como es una gala benéfica.


Cada cual es bien libre de optar por actuar o no actuar. Tanto vosotros como Carlos, Luigi y Fran, Pulgas, Patxi, Ignoto, o David Copperfield, haya o no haya dinero de por medio. Os recuerdo que el eje del fin de semana no son las galas sino, como dice Pulgas, el "encuentro". El poder juntarse con compañeros, el intercambiar opiniones, sabiduría y, por supuesto, pasárselo bomba. Sinceramente creo que, actuar, además de un sacrificio, también es una satisfacción.





> En la magia hay estilos, y una cosa te puede gustar o no...pero alguien que actúa gartis....y con toda la buena voluntad del mundo....pues....no sé , preguntaria a los que lo menosprecian, lo que actuan ellos y si lo hubiesen hecho, si no mejor, con más cariño.


Los que actúan gratis deben de hacerlo, por profesionalidad, tan bien como cuando cobran. Menospreciar no es decir "no me gustó" porque, como bien dices, en la magia (y en cualquier otra disciplina) hay estilos, y unos pueden gustar, y otros no. Y no lo mismo a todo el mundo. Sobre cómo actuaría yo, la respuesta es muy muy sencilla: no actuaría, porque si me subo a un escenario, me cago de miedo. No lo he hecho en mi vida (miento, sí que lo hice, a los seis años para recitar un poema sobre un hortelano que comía pan y cebolla) y tengo la semi-certeza de que no lo haré nunca. Pero no hace falta estar encima de un escenario para saber lo que se puede mejorar. Desde abajo puede que algunas cosas se vean mucho mejor.

Y desde los ojos de los niños, mejor todavía. Al acabar ambas funciones yo hice algo, por propia voluntad (y por sana curiosidad), que todos vosotros, magos de escena, deberíais hacer de manera sistemática como parte de vuestro trabajo: me puse en la puerta, me agaché frente a cada niño que salía para interesarme por si lo había pasado bien. Para preguntarles si les había gustado, qué es lo que más les había gustado, ¡si había algo que no les había gustado!, si volverían a venir, o quién les había caído mejor. Y si hubiese tenido compañero habría repetido esto mismo con los padres.

No se trata de preguntar "¿cómo lo harías tú, que tanto me criticas?" sino, "¿cómo quieren los niños que lo haga?". Si este tipo de interés por el público a la salida se generalizase entre los artistas (y fuesen analizadas luego con minuciosidad), doy por seguro que los espectáculos ganarían muchos enteros, por muy afinados que se crea que están.




> Eso es todo. Bueno no, mis felicitaciones a todos los organizadores (los de este año , los anteriores y futuros), por su trabajo empeño y dedicación.


Comparto tus felicitaciones hacia Oliver, Linaje y Saki, por hacer de Barakaldo el punto de encuentro de tante gente maravillosa.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Que haya paz y buen rollo.
Sí que es cierto que se tiene afinidad con ciertas personas, foreros para más señas. Pero lo que no se debe de hacer es leña del árbol caido. 
Ignoto ha sido sincero con lo del fallo, pero muchísimos de los niños que había allí, ni siquiera se percataron de ello. 
Cuando llegue la gala del domingo tengo intención de hacer algo parecido a la del sábado, y puedo decir que soy una persona que digo lo que pienso, y a Ignoto le lloverá, pero de una forma sana.

Es muy fácil hacer magia a la familia, amigos y demás conocidos. Decir que te traicionan los nervios es humano. A muchos no es que le traicionen, es que no la hacen.

Si una persona como Ignoto falla, y en el peor momento posible, el más dolido es él. De eso estoy seguro.
Cierto es que en el foro a veces se pasa, pero estoy seguro que no debemos reprochar nada. 
Creo sinceramente que se debería retomar el tema como en un principio y seguir comentando el encuentro sobre todo para quien no pudo asistir.
Han salido temas que más adelante se pueden debatir, por ello dejémoslo pasar, y cada cosa a su tiempo.
LOU LESS.

PD. La idea de Iban de las encuestas infantiles es de lo mejor del día.

----------


## Magics Bufons

Hola Iban.

Te contesto. Lo de censura nunca. Yo solo he dicho que nunca he criticado a nadie en ningún foro público, ya que siempre prefiero hacerlo en privado.

Pero si alguien lo hace, pues que me parece bien, si esa es su forma de pensar. Así que me parece bien tu opinión e incluso tus criticas si las hubiese. Los foros son para expresarse en libertad.

Y en lo de la actuación, a nosotros nos pidieron  si podíamos hacer 15 minutos de magia, no para magos, ni para adultos, si no para  los niños de Barakaldo. Y eso hicimos. Un trocito de lo que normalmente hacemos en las comuniones o centros comerciales, que a nosotros nos funciona, es decir hacemos que los niños lo pasen bien.

La verdad nunca pensé en ningún tipo de reputación o imagen , si lo hubiese hecho pues hubiese preparado otra cosa. 

No hay nada más insubstancial ni vano , ni efímero, que la "imagen" o la "fama".... y no creo que nadie en sus cabales la busque en un encuentro como este. 

Yo al menos vine con la intención de colaborar , pasarlo bien, saludar a amigos y salir por la noche de Bilbao.

Yo no me he subido a muchos escenarios, pero si a los suficientes para saber que lo que uno hace, no va a gustar a todos, y uno ya sale con ese ánimo. "Va en el cargo" como se dice.

Si no te gustó , pues perfecto, es lo normal, si gustó a algunos bien y si no gustó a nadie, pues mala suerte.

Lo único que intento explicar es que el esfuerzo por parte de los organizadores es digno de elogio. Y si algo salió mal por culpa de uno, como este que suscribe, pues pido disculpas. Y decir que a la próxima lo intentaré hacer mejor.

No sé....este encuentro tiene un "espíritu" especial , y creo que es lo que hay que cuidar, por encima de otras cuestiones más prosaicas y personalistas.

Y bueno, creo que aquí acabo mis intervenciones sobre el tema, pues no es cuestión de estar todo el día por aquí, mañana retomo la vida cotidiana y las actuaciones , tras estos días de pausa que me tomé por el Encuentro.

Algunos niños esperan que les hagan reír.

Saludos a todos y todas!

----------


## roma

Desde el punto de vista de un profano de la magia infantil, me parece que estos encuentros son fundamentabilísimos. Espero explicarme...
Sabemos todos la gran cantidad de magos que lo primero que hacen (en el momento de entrar en el mundo de la magia) es magia para niños. Así, vemos lo que vemos. 
Me parece que hay muchos magos infantiles y pocos profesionales infantiles.
Para que sirven estos encuentros...pues para profesionalizar la magia infantil. Y me refiero a profesionalizar, no a vivir de ello, sino a cumplir unos mínimos de calidad. Creo que todos hemos aprendido algo. Gracias: Fernando Saldaña, Mago Cliff, Bufons, etc, 
Mi sensación personal es la de haber visto a un niño de 4 años con muy buenas maneras. Este niño, a lo mejor, dentro de 10 o 15 es un buen adolescente y dentro de 20 podemos hablar de Doña Escuela Mágica Infantil Española equivalente a la Escuela Cartomágica Española de Madrid, por ejemplo. La materia prima es mejor. Si nos ha dado fama la magia de 52 cartas, ¿que no puede hacer la sonrisa de un niño?
Ánimo con estos encuentros y creo que este es el camino. 
Un saludo.
(Si me oye algún mago infantil: no dudes en asistir a Logroño el próximo año, algo vas a aprender)

----------


## Iban

Magic Bufons, suerte para mañana y las próximas actuaciones. ¡Nos vemos en Logroño! Pongamos punto final a este tuyo-mío sin sentido.

Lou, no me creo que se me haya ocurrido sólo a mí eso de preguntarles a los niños... ¿es que me voy a tener que hacer consultor de magos infantiles?  :Wink1:

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Magic Bufons, nuestra idea es la de comentar el encuentro, decir lo que nos gusta y lo que no, no como una crítica destructiva, sino  todo lo contrario, queriendo aprender.
Cuando se juntan varios magos en un espectáculo, es normal que uno agrade más que otros.
En lo que a mí respecta, pediros perdón si en algo os he podido ofender. No era la intención.
Animaros a seguir trabajando y repartir sonrisas.

Un fuerte abrazo para tí y otro para tu hermano.

LOU LESS.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Voy a adelantar la gala del domingo.
Repito que todo son opiniones mías, las personas con las que estuve tienen las suyas y muchas son distintas.

Cliff, el presentador, ese acento británico le da algo distinto a sus actuaciones.
Bastante llevadero, tuve la ocasión de ver cuando el medio mata el efecto, la aparición contínua de varitas. Todos los allí presentes vimos cómo una varita de enormes dimensiones eclipsó una aparición. Sabe estar en un escenario, y lo dejó patente.

Ignoto, te toca.
Te voy a dedicar un poco más de tiempo, porque la audiencia lo pide. Quisiera ser más breve, pero hay mucho que comentar. Como te dije, yo soy un profano aventajado, pero si tengo algo es que soy muy detallista, por supuesto se me escapan cosas, y la crítica es de una actuación en directo. Espero no ofender.
No tuvisteis el día, la carencia de música y luces, esa falta de emociones, no es un fallo, vosotros lo sabíais de antemano antes de salir al escenario. Si hubo fallo anterior a ello lo desconozco, pero vosotros antes de salir sabíais las condiciones. Si falló la organización, las causas estructurales, etc. no lo sé, pero vosotros sí.
La idea es buena, y los críos se quedaron embelesados, como atontados, en un cuento. Nada que reprochar. 
La trama del cuento se ve que está trabajada, el maquillaje, el vestuario, es decir hay curro y preparación detrás. La ejecución y puesta en escena no salió bien.
Aparte del fallo mágico, hubo una cosa que me llamó la atención, cuando se abrió el telón, apareció una enorme caja roja a la derecha, desde el espectador esa caja quedó a la izquierda, qué era eso?, más tarde supimos que era material mágico de Oliver, otro mago.
A mí me pareció una missdirección intrusa de otro mago, eso era solucionable.
Olga tuvo un pequeño fallo, al hacer la flor de papel este se rompió, incluso soltó una exclamación, nada grave, pero no fué el día.
Por lo demás, y permíteme la osadía, desde el colegueo, qué nos parece la inclusión de alcohol en una rutina infantil. Esto saldrá en un futuro tema que espero preparar más adelante.
Por lo demás, sólo desear poder ver la actuación completa algún día, y disfrutar de ella al 100%. Repito, yo salí bastante contento con vuestro trabajo, me gustó mucho la idea y el ser diferentes.

Ludus, magia infantil sin nada reseñable, un saludo para ellos.

Carlos Adriano, un terremoto en el escenario, qué decir que no se haya dicho. 100% magia infantil y de la buena, sin pausas, con una medición del tiempo perfecta, y una actuación personalizada.
En el mes de agosto ví una actuación de teatro de dos argentinos usando el mismo método, para enmarcar. Los argentinos nos llevan un poco de adelanto en estas cosas del humor. Gracias Carlos por ese rato tan agradable.

Oliver, no paró ni un segundo quieto arriba, muy nervioso, excesiva preparación con los voluntarios, les daba un rotulador y ya sabían lo que tenían que dibujar, eso es magia. E incluso sabían donde colocarse y las coreográfias.
De su magia-musical, sólo decir que fué un final de encuentro rápido, alegre, se ve que le gusta lo que hace, discutible para infantil, buen manipulador. 
Un consejo, renueva el material. Las personas que me acompañaron no me dijeron nada, pero si tienes oportunidad de leer esto, tú sabes porque lo digo. Gracias. Es muy dificil ser organizador y actuar. 

En definitiva, salí muy, pero que muy, a gusto de las dos galas, y lo más importante, mi hija y dos sobrinos se lo pasaron tremendo, para ellos iba destinada la función.
Nosotros es otra historia.

Pedir perdón por dar mi opinión, que se pueden estar o no de acuerdo con ellas.

GRACIAS A TODOS LOS QUE HAN LOGRADO QUE ESTO SALIERA ADELANTE.

LOU LESS.

----------


## ignoto

Efectivamente, no fué nuestro día.
Lo del alcohol es una idea que no resultó. Hasta hace poco era una poción mágica sin más. Estamos pensando es quitar eso (dejando la petaca).
Gracias por el apunte. Es de esas cosas de las que no te das cuenta si no te lo dicen.
La música y las luces lo supimos el sábado. Imposible cambiar nada con tan poco tiempo y a 800 Km del resto del material.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Ignoto lo digo porque me resultó chocante, ese detalle no lo he comentado hasta ahora, solo esperaba para ver si alguien lo mencionaba. Es un tema muy discutible.
Hay muchas soluciones para ello, seguro que si decidís cambiarlo, no es porque yo lo diga, tendréis vuestras razones, no lo ví mágico. Puede ser gracioso, pero no mágico.
Perdona por tratar de hacer una crítica constructiva, pero hay temas que son muy delicados. 
Armas de fuego, blancas, fuego, lenguaje soez, alcohol, drogas, sexo,.... tenemos que tratar de tener mucho cuidado con esas cosas. Una simple cuerda al cuello, puede haber padres que reprochen esas conductas.
Gracias por escuchar Ignoto.
LOU LESS.

----------


## Pulgas

Y como cierre a esta crónica, el domingo:
*Charla debate sobre la gala del día anterior*. No se hizo y fue una pena. Quizás de habernos juntado allí hubiésemos evitado todos estos cruces altisonantes de opiniones en los foros. Los magos no cuadieron a primera hora de la mañana (cada cuál sabrá la razón). Lo cierto es que, entre que estábamos cuatro gatos, y de esos cuatro la mitad tenían que preparar su gala, no hubo debate.
Sí se presentó la *candidatura de Logroño para el V Encuentro Nacional*. 
Brutal el trabajo que llevan avanzado. Todo medido al detalle. Una exposición fantástica de Alcalá y Cid, que nos dejó con las ganas de hablar más. Lamentablemente el tiempo se nos echó encima y dejamos algunos aspectos sin charlar porque llegó la hora de la gala del domingo.

*La gala del domingo.*
Larga, muy larga.
*Cliff the Magician*, como presentador, estuvo muy correcto. Realizó algunos juegos que no restaron protagonismo a los intervinientes posteriores. Se ganó la simpatía del público y acertó en su presentación.
*Ignoto y Olga.* Les tocó abrir a ellos. Magia argumental en torno a los conflictos que surgen entre una bruja (Olga) y un Elfo (Ignoto). La estructura del espectáculo me parece correcta, la mezcla enre magia y teatro, muy medida. El resultado final, como se ha comentado, no fue lo deseado por parte de los magos, aunque sí fue del agrado del público.
Groso modo, aunque hay mucho más que matizar, fallaron algunos juegos (no pasa nada), a los personajes les falta algo de definición teatral, se notó forzado. Al igual que a mí, se le notaba que era un "cachito de algo" y, como ya expliqué al hablar de mi intervención, no es bueno tratar de hacer un todo de una parte.
*Carlos Adriano*. Magistral, me encantó. Con una lengueta de boca nos habló con palabras casi ininteligibles, pero todos entendimos a la perfección lo que quería decir. El número se me hizo corto, que es lo mejor que le puede suceder a un artista. Cautivó al público y se ganó una fuerte ovación. ¡Bravo!
*Ludus*. La historia de un payaso obsesionado por pillar lso trucos al mago. En ese contexto, en el que se "desvelan" algunas cosas, se va haciendo magia.
También aquí me falta algo de definición en los personajes (¿cuándo aprenderemos a dejarnos dirigir por directores de teatro?). Los juegos, correctamente ejecutados, pero quizás faltaba cierta armonía entre ellos.
Me gustaron, y al público también.
*Óliver.* Aportó por un número de palomas (al final aparecieron también tres conejos) musical y muy medido. Agotador lo que hace, no para de bailar.
Me pareció más un espectáculo para público familiar que para público infantil, pero me gustó su fuerza y la manera en la que llena todo el escenario.
Muy medido.

Tras ello la *foto de familia*. Una pena, porque no estábamos todos (quizás convenga hjacerla el sábado por la tarde, porque el domingo empieza la desbandada y muchos se la pierden).
Despedidas, abrazos y ganas de volver a vernos.
Me llevo recuerdos maravillosos, contactos increíbles, amistad (y me cuesta aplicar esa palabra, porque para mí es muy importante) con unos cuantos, y muchas, muchas ganas de volver el año que viene.
Así que tengo una cita en Logroño a finales de octubre de 2010.

----------


## rubiales

El año que viene me tendréis por allí.

----------


## Pulgas

¡¡¡Excelente noticia!!!
Aire fresco, cultura mágica y más gracia gaditana.

----------


## ignoto

El mago con duende entre duendes.
A ver si sacamos adelante el macro-proyecto.

----------


## Iban

Buah, yo ya no cuento nada del domingo. Pulgas lo ha dicho tal cual. Igual añadir cuatro tonterías: la actuación de Ludus a mí me pareción entretenida. El juego de la cerbatana, me resultó muy divertido.

Y sobre Oliver, yo también me sorprendí mucho. Y eso demuestra lo poco que conocemos a los niños. Cuando yo vi su número, pensé que estaba más destinado a niños de una franja de edad cercana a los 12 años. Y resulta que al hacer la entevista en la puerta, fue el que más gustó a los pequeños (no por mucha diferencia, pero sí). Más incluso que Carlos. Sé que al actuar último todavía estaba más fesco en la mente de los niños, pero.. no, no le neguemos el mérito a Oliver.

----------


## Moñiño

> Buah, yo ya no cuento nada del domingo. Pulgas lo ha dicho tal cual. Igual añadir cuatro tonterías: la actuación de Ludus a mí me pareción entretenida. El juego de la cerbatana, me resultó muy divertido.
> 
> Y sobre Oliver, yo también me sorprendí mucho. Y eso demuestra lo poco que conocemos a los niños. Cuando yo vi su número, pensé que estaba más destinado a niños de una franja de edad cercana a los 12 años. Y resulta que al hacer la entevista en la puerta, fue el que más gustó a los pequeños (no por mucha diferencia, pero sí). Más incluso que Carlos. Sé que al actuar último todavía estaba más fesco en la mente de los niños, pero.. no, no le neguemos el mérito a Oliver.


Voy dejar una anotacion. Cuando acabo mis espectaculos y si voy bien de tiempo, suelo preguntar a padres y a niños lo que mas les ha gustado. De vital importancia hacerlo siempre. Normalmente recuerdan el juego final, el mas espectacular y el mas gracioso. Lo normal vamos. Pero hay una pregunta que siempre me hacen ellos a mi.
 Yo de momento no trabajo con animales, mas que nada por temas de infraestructura (aun estoy empezando) pero ya son tantas las veces que me han preguntado ellos a mi (incluidos los padres) "¿Por que no has hecho aparecer un conejo o una paloma?" que creo que es un recurso que funciona, gusta y seguira gustando. Por eso no creo que por que fuera el ultimo no fuera de lo que mas les gusto, solo por recordarlo. Es mas, me han llegado a preguntar algunos crios mientras estoy montando si voy hacer aparecer un animal en el espectaculo. Creo que es un recurso que funona y funcionara siempre y que el publico, en mayor medida, por lo que veo, demanda.
Tantas veces la pregunta, que he empezado a pensar en meter en el show una aparicion de un conejo (hay que aprovechar que los tengo en casa) al gato (aunque lo tengo educado y entrenado y todos los niños de la escalera hacen con el lo que les da la gana, que esta acostumbrado a los niños, vamos) pero me pide mucho porcentaje para lo vago que es, y al hamster. De momento estoy ensayando, haciendo pruebas, pero lo de aparecer un animal anda un poco verde en como meterlo en el show actual, y ademas como numero final.

Por otro lado en mi show actual y por modificarlo, habia pensado en hacer levitar el objeto que me da los poderes magicos, y que es el que luego usan los niños voluntarios para ayudarme a mi o para hacer la magia ellos. Hablando con ellos,  y en unas pocas pruebas, veo que la reaccion cuando haces levitar algo, es que siempre hay hilos, los vean o no, los halla realmente o no pero esto lo dejo (Ya me dieron Mirko y Lossander algunas ideas buenas al respecto), que puede ser otro tema de debate distinto para otro hilos. Levitaciones con niños.

Lo dejo, que me voy a otras reflexiones, alejandome del tema aqui expuesto.

Salutres.

----------


## AnaMagic

Hola, yo también estuve en Barakaldo y como soy osada (por atreverme a escribir aquí cuando yo maja si, pero de maga tengo afición y poco más) e ingenua (por pensar que lo que diga os puede interesar) me tiro a la piscina y quiero expresar mis agradecimientos, opiniones y contaros lo que he aprendido, ahí va mi a, b, c ...

*A*naMagic, esa soy yo  :Smile1: 
*B*arakaldo, "mi primera vez" jeje muy enriquecedor
*C*arlos Adriano, un crack en el escenario, genial su propuesta para compartir ideas
*D*ebilidades, amenazas, fortalezas, oportunidades, creo que el análisis de cada "proyecto" (espectáculo, número, etc) es fundamental para seguir avanzado y mejorando
*E*l antes es tan importante (o más) que el durante; planificar, preparar, ensayar antes de presentarse ante el público
*F*ernando Saldaña, un placer conocerte a ti ya tus criterios
*G*racias Iban, por hacer de cicerone, presentarme a tus amigos magos y evitar que me lo gaste todo comprando accesorios  :Wink1: 
*H*ablar y hablar y hablar, fundamental para entendernos y compartir ideas 
*I*nnovar, renovar, aunque hayas repetido mil veces una rutina para tu público es la primera vez, hay que hacer que suene nuevo
*J*eee jeeee, si no lo conseguimos apaga y vámonos
*L*ogroño 2010, Alcalá, Cid allí estaré
*M*xxxda la paloma
*N*oelia o el conocimiento del mundo infantil, una referencia
ni*Ñ*as ¡también existen!!! a evitar lenguaje sexista, en las galas sobre todo sacaron niños voluntarios
*O*bjetivo cumplido, para mi la experiencia ha sido muy enriquecedora
*P*racticar para perfeccionar
*Q*ue no se me olvide que todo esto no es un cúmulo de detalles, por detrás hay método, disciplina y mucho trabajo 
*R*ecursos Humanos, a eso me dedico y cuando integre ambos mundos ya os contaré
*S*i habéis llegado hasta aquí, ánimo ya termino
*T*emplanza, necesaria para afrontar las dificultades, las críticas en fin los momentos durillos
*U*n buen juego o rutina no es nada (o es poco) sin un buen contexto, entorno o historia
*V*isión global, fundamental para coordinar varios números, diferentes magos, espacio físico, ubicación, etc
*W*hisky, ya tomaremos alguno en Logroño, o antes, que no solo de magia vive el hombre (y la mujer)
e*X*itos múltiples os deseo a todos en vuestros mágicos proyectos
*Y* lo de la paloma ¿llegaré a hacerlo yo alguna vez?
*Z*orionak (felicidades) a todos los que han hecho posible este encuentro (mi primer encuentro y seguro que no el último)

----------


## Pulgas

Como yo soy mucho más vago que tú, en lugar del abecedario entero te pongo las vocales.

*A*provecho la ocasión para darte la bienvenida...
... *E* invitarte a que pases por la sección de nuevos miembros y te presentes.
*I*magino que no te habrás asomado al foro sólo a decir esto, porque tienes mucho que aportarnos.
*O*jalá tu estancia en el foro sea constante, provechosa y duradera.
*U*n buen sitio, Barakaldo, para habernos conocido. Logroño, la siguiente cita.

----------


## ignoto

En nombre de los Ludus (por orden de Luigi) os agradezco las críticas recibidas.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Bienvenida Ana, creo que serás la chica que me saludó estando con Iban.

Los Ludus, yo los califiqué de magia infantil sin nada reseñable, pero porqué dije eso?.
Primer norma del foro, no revelar trucos.
Cómo  calificamos hacerlo encima de un escenario y un recinto abarrotado?.
Por eso me mordí la lengua.

Imaginemos que yo soy un buen forero, ayudo, asesoro, ofrezco lo poco qué sé, pero me salto la norma de revelar trucos. Que pensaríais de mí, y lo más importante qué me diríais o cómo.

Por eso preferí decir magia infantil sin nada reseñable. Por supuesto que tengo mi opinión al respecto, pero para mí ese gag sobra.
Mañana decido yo revelar otro juego, pasado tú, al otro otro....
Y hacia donde va esto.

LOU LESS.

----------


## ignoto

¡Eh!
¡Que yo solamente daba un recado!

No iréis a matar al mensajero por el contenido del mensaje ¿Verdad?

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Perdona Ignoto, sólo quería recalcar que fué la única actuación que no quise decir nada.

No dije nada por lo de desvelar el juego, para mí mató la gracia.

Cómo tú dices hay recursos suficientes para hacer las cosas sin tratar de ofender a nadie.
Para mí ese detalle genera malestar, y no sigo porque al final les hago la crítica y decidí no hacerselas, a todos les dará igual, pero para mí es importante.

Relájate Ignoto que te noto tenso.

LOU LESS.

----------


## Magics Bufons

COPLA DE CIEGO SOBRE BARAKALDO

*M*uchos magos acudieron
*A* todos lusiones mostrarón
*G*randes personas son ellos,
*I*nigualables y con destellos,
*A*quellos que organizaron.

----------

